# The OFFICIAL Clean and Shiny Detailing Day 2 Whose Coming Thread!



## Johnnyopolis

Add your names below folks 

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in


----------



## Phoenix-one

2) Gavan
3) Steve


----------



## dino

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino


----------



## King Eric

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5)King Eric 
6)Mrs Eric


----------



## tompinney

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric
7) tompinney


----------



## morebeanz

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz


----------



## Stewart

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart


----------



## Neil_S

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S


----------



## Mini_Nigel

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Mini_Nigel

See also this thread to get a FREE name badge 

Nige


----------



## Exotica

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Mini_Nigel
11) Anthony


----------



## Alex L

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Mini_Nigel
11) Anthony
12) Alex L


----------



## blr123

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Mini_Nigel
11) Anthony
12) Alex L
13) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)


----------



## Scott G

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Mini_Nigel
11) Anthony
12) Alex L
13) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
14) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)


----------



## Neil_S

Pfftt Nigel, bumped me off the list...

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)


----------



## mzm70

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in 
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino 
5) King Eric 
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Mini_Nigel
11) Anthony
12) Alex L
13) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
14) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
15) mzm70


----------



## Neil_S

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70


----------



## BenP

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP


----------



## AndyC

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend


----------



## Daffy

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?


----------



## King Eric

Daffy32 said:


> Mrs Daffy if required?


If to keep Queen Eric happy for sure

And they can do the dishes and stuff :lol:


----------



## dubnut71

Daffy32 said:


> 1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
> 2) Gavan
> 3) Steve
> 4) Dino
> 5) King Eric
> 6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
> 7) tompinney
> 8) morebeanz
> 9) Stewart
> 10) Neil_S
> 11) Mini_Nigel
> 12) Anthony
> 13) Alex L
> 14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
> 15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
> 16) mzm70
> 17) BenP
> 18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
> 19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?


20) Dubnut71 - are you running out of space yet Johhny????


----------



## Johnnyopolis

If you add another 0 on the attendance numbers then it may start to be a little bit of a squeeze  At the moment were good to go


----------



## steveo3002

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required? 
20) Dubnut71 
21) steveo3002


----------



## Naddy37

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required? 
20) Dubnut71 
21) steveo3002
22) neilos


----------



## BerraST

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST


----------



## extreme-detail

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail


----------



## Chopper

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)


----------



## Mav R32

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
ok so what was wrong with nige's thread


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Mav R32 said:


> 1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
> 2) Gavan
> 3) Steve
> 4) Dino
> 5) King Eric
> 6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
> 7) tompinney
> 8) morebeanz
> 9) Stewart
> 10) Neil_S
> 11) Mini_Nigel
> 12) Anthony
> 13) Alex L
> 14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
> 15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
> 16) mzm70
> 17) BenP
> 18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
> 19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
> 20) Dubnut71
> 21) steveo3002
> 22) neilos
> 23) BerraST
> 24) extreme detail
> 25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
> 26) Mav R32
> ok so what was wrong with nige's thread


It was for name badges.....

This one is for people who are going so Clean and Shiny can get an idea.


----------



## GlynRS2

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2


----------



## Daffy

Glyn I really hope that new car is making an appearanca as well.


----------



## Scud

Where is this held to guys ?


----------



## Alex L

Daffy32 said:


> Glyn I really hope that new car is making an appearanca as well.


And you'll have to change your user name to GlynRS4


----------



## GTS Girl

1) Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl


----------



## dino

eeekkk think i can only make a few hours on Saturday morning on my way down to Brighton.


----------



## Griffy

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy :thumb:


----------



## Wentworth Man

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming!


----------



## Beeste

Please please make the next one a Sunday so I can come along. I just can't take Saturdays off work. 

Y'all have a great time and I'm going to try not to think about it too much


----------



## Brazo

Despite it being my wifes b'day weekend and me taking a lot of flak 

I will pop down


----------



## Mini_Nigel

A "Birthday weekend"? Most of us just get one day. 

Nige


----------



## Brazo

^^Yeah I know lol!! Hence the roling of the eyes!!


----------



## Alex L

Brazo said:


> ^^Yeah I know lol!! Hence the roling of the eyes!!


Bring Mrs Brazo along, what better way to spend a birthday.

two birds, one stone:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Alex L said:


> Bring Mrs Brazo along, what better way to spend a birthday.
> 
> two birds, one stone:thumb:


PMSL! She can make the teas


----------



## Brazo

Mrs Brazo like most detailing widows wouldn't enjoy it! Thats putting it politely 

And as for her tea


----------



## AndyC

Brazo said:


> And as for her tea


Brave man Mark - the lads could tell you a funny story about slating hot beverage making by the missus; not a good idea as I found to my cost a few months ago...:lol:


----------



## Trix

Me too guys.....

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix


----------



## Mr Marine

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !


----------



## Detail My Ride

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter :lol:


----------



## Lottie

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si


----------



## nogrille

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!


----------



## juli_harris

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now


----------



## Mav R32

Anyone from the yorkshire area going and if so what time you setting off maybe could meet up


----------



## Mini_Nigel

To all those who are coming, don't forget to order a free name badge from this thread.

Nige


----------



## Phoenix-one

juli_harris said:


> Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
> 2) Gavan
> 3) Steve
> 4) Dino
> 5) King Eric
> 6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
> 7) tompinney
> 8) morebeanz
> 9) Stewart
> 10) Neil_S
> 11) Mini_Nigel
> 12) Anthony
> 13) Alex L
> 14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
> 15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
> 16) mzm70
> 17) BenP
> 18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
> 19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
> 20) Dubnut71
> 21) steveo3002
> 22) neilos
> 23) BerraST
> 24) extreme detail
> 25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
> 26) Mav R32
> 27) GlynRS2
> 28) GTS Girl
> 29) Griffy
> 30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming!
> 31) Trix
> 32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
> 33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
> 34) Lottie & Si
> 35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
> 36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now


37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...


----------



## daddycool

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now 
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)


Looking forward to seeing it all done in the flesh and get to meet everyone. Lol maybe lucky and they might choose my car for the demo lol as it badly needs it:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

^^Its black so thats a good start!

Why has my name dropped off the above list 

Can someone add me


----------



## Detail My Ride

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now 
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
39) Brazo 

Your back in it now brazo!  :lol:


----------



## skifly

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now 
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
39) Brazo 
40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car?? 


Oh and will be heading down from Leeds to arrive around 1 - 2ish?


----------



## scottc

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now 
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
39) Brazo 
40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car?? 
41) Scottc and a couple of neighbours :thumb:


----------



## Seymour

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy 
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming! 
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now 
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
39) Brazo 
40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car?? 
41) Scottc and a couple of neighbours 
42) Seymour


----------



## Andyuk911

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming!
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
39) Brazo
40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car??
41) Scottc and a couple of neighbours
42) Seymour
43) Andy either a 996 c4 or Vectra VXR (perhaps I can tow one ......)


----------



## nogrille

> 40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car??


back of the queue! :thumb:


----------



## skifly

nogrille said:


> back of the queue! :thumb:


my car is already half a demo for them... it was repaired by them after it was keyed!!


----------



## AndyC

AndyC now there all day and hopefully in a Clean & Shiny (geddit??? :lol: ) 205 which will have been repaired.


----------



## MX5Argie

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming!
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
39) Brazo
40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car??
41) Scottc and a couple of neighbours
42) Seymour
43) Andy either a 996 c4 or Vectra VXR (perhaps I can tow one ......)
44) MX5Argie (Ed) may pop in


----------



## Peter D

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming!
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
39) Brazo
40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car??
41) Scottc and a couple of neighbours
42) Seymour
43) Andy either a 996 c4 or Vectra VXR (perhaps I can tow one ......)
44) MX5Argie (Ed) may pop in
45) Peter D - hoping to get there!


----------



## MX5Argie

weather looks promising and I have a nice shopping list...


----------



## blr123

And I think I'm gonna be wrecked :lol: 

Bryan


----------



## extreme-detail

sorry guys cant make it so gutted big time got to go in to work on the sunday and now i might have something very very sweet to detail on the sat

once again sorry johnny will be down next year


----------



## waxworks monster

Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
2) Gavan
3) Steve
4) Dino
5) King Eric
6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
7) tompinney
8) morebeanz
9) Stewart
10) Neil_S
11) Mini_Nigel
12) Anthony
13) Alex L
14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
16) mzm70
17) BenP
18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
20) Dubnut71
21) steveo3002
22) neilos
23) BerraST
24) extreme detail
25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
26) Mav R32
27) GlynRS2
28) GTS Girl
29) Griffy
30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming!
31) Trix
32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
34) Lottie & Si
35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now
37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
39) Brazo
40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car??
41) Scottc and a couple of neighbours
42) Seymour
43) Andy either a 996 c4 or Vectra VXR (perhaps I can tow one ......)
44) MX5Argie (Ed) may pop in
45) Peter D - hoping to get there!
46) Waxworksmonster - in a Canyon Red 540i


----------



## Mini_Nigel

Just a reminder to all to request a free badge, in this thread.

Nige


----------



## Alex L

Whose going to be the person that beats Anthony at turning up 1st??:lol:


----------



## nogrille

AndyC said:


> AndyC now there all day and hopefully in a Clean & Shiny (geddit??? :lol: ) 205 which will have been repaired.


nice one bruvver

Send me Miles' details toot sweet :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

No problem Paul - he's just become a Dad so 205's are kinda low on his list at the mo matey. I'll give him a shout tomorrow as I'm fairly sure the car's still available :thumb:


----------



## BerraST

I can't make it. My Dad has a private job to do and really needs help, so I have opted to help him, I know it wll be a superb day but family comes first, even if it is work. Sorry.

Mark.


----------



## AR-CoolC

Is there a stated start time on Saturday? I know it's going to be an early start (around three hours and 160 miles) but just wanted to know how early.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

9.30am is when we plan to open.....


----------



## matt

waxworks monster said:


> Johnnyopolis - I think I will pop in
> 2) Gavan
> 3) Steve
> 4) Dino
> 5) King Eric
> 6) Mrs Eric < shouldn't that be Queen Eric?
> 7) tompinney
> 8) morebeanz
> 9) Stewart
> 10) Neil_S
> 11) Mini_Nigel
> 12) Anthony
> 13) Alex L
> 14) blr123 (arriving Southampton 19th staying until 25th or 26th)
> 15) Scott G (& possibly Mrs G as well)
> 16) mzm70
> 17) BenP
> 18/ AndyC - possible as my Daughter's here that weekend
> 19) Daffy32 and Mrs Daffy if required?
> 20) Dubnut71
> 21) steveo3002
> 22) neilos
> 23) BerraST
> 24) extreme detail
> 25) Chopper (maybe mrs chopper)
> 26) Mav R32
> 27) GlynRS2
> 28) GTS Girl
> 29) Griffy
> 30) Wentworth Man - yes, really a Volvo will be coming!
> 31) Trix
> 32) Mr Marine !!!! AKA The other half of Clean and Shiny !
> 33) 12yearoldvaleter - And maybe fatherof12yearoldvaleter
> 34) Lottie & Si
> 35) Nogrille - should be there for the whole day now!
> 36) Juli - looks like I'll be down as well now
> 37) Phoenix-one (Gav) ; only possible tho, missus will be in hospital...
> 38) Daddycool + 3 lol (daughter, father and step mum doing the babysitting)
> 39) Brazo
> 40) Skifly - GTI with ding this time... maybe littleknocks demo car??
> 41) Scottc and a couple of neighbours
> 42) Seymour
> 43) Andy either a 996 c4 or Vectra VXR (perhaps I can tow one ......)
> 44) MX5Argie (Ed) may pop in
> 45) Peter D - hoping to get there!
> 46) Waxworksmonster - in a Canyon Red 540i


47) Matt


----------



## Howi

Lastly....
48)Howi


----------



## King Eric

Nice one Howi. Looks like a cheeky ickle M3 you got there


----------



## King Eric

Weather at present










Weather tommorow looking good so far in the forecast as well....


----------



## scottc

Managed to get the car done in the 2 hours daylight/sunshine we had today, so I should be there at 9:30.


----------

